# Samsung F Series led tv



## Avneesh Sachdeva (May 29, 2013)

has anyone bought or got an idea of what is new in samsung's new F series of led tv. I found F4800 32inch model interesting with 20+20w speakers and 20W subwoofer. It is led backlit,not edge lit.
Q:
 1. I know its not edge lit but is this backlit thing the same as direct led?
 2.Earlier samsung produced led tvs under EH series which are also backlit led (ES being edge lit) so whats new now? the hyper real engine?
 3.Backlit models, being better than edge lit, are cheaper, why? Because edge lit are thinner and more power efficient? or the edge lit are older models and still in the market, that is why?
4.Comparable sony model available is w600a 32 inch with 200 motion flow and x reality pro (powerful processing). Obviously expensive than samsung, also led backlit. will it be better performance wise? (obviously I will be comparing th PQ in the store with samsung).
5. sony model has got only 5+5=10W with bass reflex. will it be better than samsung quality wise.
I will be myself checking PQ and AQ side by side but real difference is known after some time of use. Existing users pls comment.


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2013)

The only advantage in F4800 is that it has got an extra sub which gives you a better sound, and that much sound is not available in any other set.


----------

